# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pitanje za udrugu

## bebibranka

Zanima me da li udruga roda ima kakve planove u vezi mijenjanja zakona, pogotovo onih koji se tiču zlostavljanja djece. S ciljem da se postrože kazne i onemogući zastara na takvim slučajevima?
Predlažem peticiju, znam da ima puno mama i tata koji bi ju rado  potpisali.

----------


## Minnie

Inicijativa je jako dobra   :Smile:  , ali za to su potrebni ljudi koji će se aktivno baviti s tom temom, to nije nešto što se može samo u hodu brzinski odraditi. 

Friške snage koje imaju volje i snage hvatati se u koštac s zakonima su uvijek dobrodošle.

----------


## bebibranka

Nisam članica rode (još),ali ako vi pokrenete peticiju evo javljam se za područje sjeverozapadne HR.

----------


## Bubica

ima, po meni, Udruga koje se ovim problemom puno sustavnije bave i već imaju jako puno iskustva u ovim problemima. Po meni bi one bile i kompetentnije uloviti se u koštac s promjenom zakona što je poprilično sizifovski posao. 
Osim same visine kazne, po meni je puno veći problem sudska praksa koja gotovo redovito za ova djela daju minimalne kazne, često uvjetne, zlostavljač se teško miče iz obitelji.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Nisam članica rode (još),ali ako vi pokrenete peticiju evo javljam se za područje sjeverozapadne HR.


Jesi li se učlanila? Imamo neke druge projekte, trebaš nam.

----------


## Adrijana

bebibranka pridruži nam se  :D

----------

